#  Other Applications & Softwares  > PowerPoint Formatting & General >  >  Linking PowerPoint Slides to an Embeded Excel File

## The Exceller

I am searching for an answer regarding linking PowerPoint slides to One Embedded Excel file in the same presentation.

I want to be able to make changes to the embedded excel file on Slide 1 and have those changes reflect in the same data table on Slide 2. 

Example:
Let's say I have a workbook named "Financials." 

I want to embed Financials into Slide 1 so that I can click into the workbook from within PowerPoint and edit the data on Sheet 1. 
The data on Sheet 1 is in range A1:B6.
I would like the image of cells A1:B6 to appear on Slide 2 and automatically update as I change the data from within the embedded workbook on Slide 1. 

The need for this is because I have previously used linked selections from a "master" excel workbook and pasted as link into PowerPoint so that all slides update automatically when I change anything in the "master" workbook. However, when I send this presentation externally and people need to edit the data, they cannot because all the slides have linked selections to a file that they user does not have. So if I can link those selections to an embedded workbook that stays within the PowerPoint, the user will not have that problem. 

Any help is seriously appreciated!
Thanks

----------

